# Sick new dog park trend



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...54206744.31753.125365454213434&type=1&theater

sick people are now putting nails in cheese and leaving them in the park for your dogs to eat. i think at the moment it is only America but who knows it may already have started here


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Let's hope not, eh.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

That's disgusting  it will not only affect dogs but wildlife too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Some people ...   

I am sat here open mouthed ... shocked ...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

omg thats awful and totally sick,people who do this are definately not all there in the head!! x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG that is awful!!!! People do that sort of thing here too, my greyhound gobbled up some lovely fresh but poisoned meat someone had left in our old local park. Luckily it rang alarm bells straight away, nice cubed fresh meat tucked away at the base of a tree????????? So took him home and got him to vomit and he was fine but after had found out 2 other dogs weren't so lucky
There really are some sick people out there!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dotn like my girls eating anything they find outside even if it l;ooks like its just food dropped by school kids.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

That's horrific. Some people are so unspeakably cruel and twisted. 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I just don't understand that kind of mentality at all.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD! Seriously what the @#$% is wrong with people!!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

WTF. I'm sickened. People like that don't deserve to be on this earth. Thanks for the heads up Kendal. Nacho will eat anything (edible or not) outside. I couldn't imagine anything more horrific


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Seems we're living in a scary world littered with sick scary people.....


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thats Scary....that human beings would be so sick and twisted......Thanks Kendal for informing us dog lovers


----------

